# E-Liquid Steeping Tips – Mixing, Shaking & Stirring



## Rude Rudi (20/11/16)

Saw this, some nice pointers for beginners and pros:

http://diyeliquidmixology.com/e-liq...ing-and-stirring/#1479576439417-de300e6e-8c80


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Faheem777 (20/11/16)

Ive been wanting to try out using a milk frother. Has anyone had success with that method?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Saw this, some nice pointers for beginners and pros:
> 
> http://diyeliquidmixology.com/e-liq...ing-and-stirring/#1479576439417-de300e6e-8c80
> 
> ...


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)

Found this at cicks for R41, made a 100ml 70vg sample today and it actually handled it 

For anyone on a budget, u cant go wrong. One could always mod it a bit with a bigger motor.

Thought id share

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)

Cant seem to upload a short vid I took


----------



## RichJB (21/11/16)

I found an old milk frother that I had at the back of a kitchen cupboard. It had two rechargeable batteries inside that have been in there for at least ten years. I popped them into the charger and got the dreaded three flashing lights to indicate zero voltage. So I dumped them and put in some fresh ones. Then I tried inserting the frother into my widest-necked mixing bottle and... it won't fit. So now I have two choices: mix in a beaker, froth, dispense into a steeping bottle and have more washing-up. Or I make like Wayne and sing "flick-a-da, flick-a-da-wrist" as I shake the cr@p out of it. So what did I decide? Well, let me put it this way: it IS over when the skinny guy sings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rusty (21/11/16)

A 4hr breathe and time has worked the best for me ...

i feel that heating methods etc kill a flavour


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)

I never heat or use any tools, just curious to see what this mixer will do for steeping time


----------



## Rusty (21/11/16)

Sounds good jacques . whats uls views on VG and PG NIC . iv tried 50/50 base nic and stil get a slight hit on some juices


----------



## Johan9779 (21/11/16)

The vortex genie 2 sounds interesting. Anybody using a vortex mixer? And if you do, where did you get it?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Sounds good jacques . whats uls views on VG and PG NIC . iv tried 50/50 base nic and stil get a slight hit on some juices


Vg


----------



## Rusty (21/11/16)

but doesnt that kill flavour 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)

Nope


----------



## Rusty (21/11/16)

cool .will try this in future

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (22/11/16)

@RichJB 

This makes flick-a-da-wrist so much easier, these Feta containers can hold 11 x 10ml bottles and fit perfectly snug when the container is closed. So you can simultaneously shake 11 bottles with minimal effort!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Morph699 (22/11/16)

For me having working and experimenting with creating various flavours for a couple months now i was reading up on the how to's etc this is what i've found the best way for me for creating ones own flavours:

mix in your juice flavours and then add vg/ pg depending on your needs.
shake it! shake it till its creamy white 
let it sit in the sink in a warm/ hot bath till the water is cold
put it in your cupboard in a box where it wont see light for a couple days
remove and add nic after about 1 day (24 hours) - only if needed preferably vg nic.
let it steep for a further week to 3 or more depending on what has been used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

